# Paint Advice



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

missingmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...




Cheers
Mary


----------



## AbSoluTc (Jan 25, 2008)

missingmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...



I do interior design - one of my many talents 

Unless your two rooms have a dividing wall - I would hesitate painting them two opposing colors. It's hard to give you a definitive answer without seeing some sort of color swatch or picture of the rooms. However again, a nice dividing wall would be key here. If the two rooms kinda run together - I would advise against it.

Also, try to mix up your paint colors in the house. If you like doing the same colors throughout - go neutral. Like a lot of people - they pick or see a color they like and they keep going with it through the entire house. It becomes over done and defeats the purpose of paint and creating spaces.

Think about using neutral colors in your spaces and using accent colors on walls. One wall one bold color and the other three neutral. You have to make sure to pick the right wall. 

I would say no go on the blue bathroom and bedroom. Also keep in mind, small spaces get smaller with darker colors. Lighter colors make the room feel bigger.

Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------

